# Broken Wing



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Hope EV see this, or others that might can help. I have been nursing a friends chickens back to health after a dog attack. I can tell you I have been amazed, I thought they would not make it the through the first night. It has been two weeks now. The question I have is about the broken wing. We used vet wrap to secure it. Will it ever heal?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Also, how long should I keep it wrapped. I want to put a fresh bandage on, as the only one is getting nasty.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I just did a search and saw the link to broken wings. I may be ok.


----------

